# dating kaywoodie pipes



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a site that will allow you to ball park date kaywoodies? I have one now from the late 40s early 50s and would love to pick up more of the vintage woodies. I know the clover changed over the years. I would love to find a site or resource so that I have a decent idea of when the pipe was carved.

Thanks pipers


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Does anyone have a link to a site that will allow you to ball park date kaywoodies?
> 
> Thanks pipers


Here's a couple sites that might help.

http://grayfoxonline.com/idyopipe.html

http://chriskeene.com/kwg-toc

I didn't read through them thoroughly, but they seem to be on topic. ???


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

thanks dave...reading now and seems to be what i was looking for...now back to ebay


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Lord knows I may have overlooked it, but about when did the logo on the stem change. I have one logo with the icon reversed out, and another with it just white.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I don't know why you would want to date a kaywoodie, especially when there are so many nice girls out there. At least shoot for a rad davis or an eltang. Also not all dates like going to the ballpark.:chk


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Cheeto said:


> 'I don't know why you would want to date...kaywoodie... At least shoot for... rad davis or... eltang....':chk


I don't know man, I'd probably shoot for Kay Woodie. Have you seen Rad Davis lately? :r


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Cheeto said:


> I don't know why you would want to date a kaywoodie, especially when there are so many nice girls out there. At least shoot for a rad davis or an eltang. Also not all dates like going to the ballpark.:chk


Kay is HOT! And if don't take her to the ballpark how will I ever get to second base?


----------

